
Podcasting - Area 51 - Stack Exchange - kv0
http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/34013/podcasting
======
kv0
as podcasting becomes more and more "en vogue" I think it would be nice to
have a stackexchange Q&A site for it. As far as i know there is no "single
point of contact" for podcast-producer/consumer in the net. What do you think?

~~~
spaetzel
I proposed a Podcasting StackExchange back when Area 51 first appeared. We got
to about 30 followers before it was deleted.

<http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/6030/podcasting>

Hoping this proposal gets further.

~~~
kv0
That's why i posted it here. I hope to create a bigger audience :)

